# Lack of quality repairs by FTU



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

Am I the only one who has had to return reels again and again to FTU since they don't seem to do a quality repair job? If it is just me, I will be quiet, if not, where else is a good place in Houston to get high end Shimano reels like Calais DC's worked on? Also if others are having issues, then when will Shimano do something like add another authorized repair shop.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Sounds like a biz opportunity to me.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Send it to Tackle Town in Rockport. They are an authorized Shimano Repair facility. 
I have heard that FTU has had a long turnover on repairs so it might get back sooner. Alot less folks here in Rockport compared to Houston. I guess there is another repair facility in Houston.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Serious Tackle by Chris Gonzales in the La Marque outlet mall.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Warren at FTU on I - 10 is about the only person I trust with my reels....he has been doing it for a long time.

there is no one else in the city that can come close to his experience.


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

That's funny ftu is probably the only people I would trust with my reels, well also mike on here. I've sent mine to shimano and have been very pleased and the wait was only about two weeks.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mike in Friendswood here does excellent work.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Muddskipper said:


> Warren at FTU on I - 10 is about the only person I trust with my reels....he has been doing it for a long time.
> 
> there is no one else in the city that can come close to his experience.


 I second that Skipper. I've learned alot from Warren. He's one of the best if not the best.


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

:brew2: HAD GREAT SERVICE FROM SHIMANOS FACTORY IN CALIFORNIA 17$ A REEL 2 WEEKS WILL BE BETTER THAN NEW 

CALL THEM THEY GIVE U A WORK ORDER # SEND IN AND BE AT YOUR DOORSTEP IN 2 WEEKS


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Normally FTU is a very good warranty center for us. There are great technicians at both stores. Warren and Joey are among the best technicians I have seen. Sometimes mistakes can be made and I know they stand behind thier work. What exactly was wrong with your reels after taking them in for service?


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

Bantam,

First the reel is a Calais DC. The first issue was the reel was in for 8 weeks and was not repaired, so much for Platinum service. Then I got it back and the spring for the cover plate was missing. Now I have it back and the spring doesn't fully extend and the handle has been put on uneven and wobbles when you spin it. The big issue is driving back and forth to FTU. I just want it done right and its not. Also I had a core come back with a spring sticking out of it.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

All my experiences with FTU repair has been excellent.

Charles


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm not sure what happened and why you had such a terrible experience. As you can see everyone else has had great experiences so far. Send me a PM with your name and address and I will send you a pre paid shipping label for the Calais DC and Core.


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

Well FTU has called an offered to do anything they can to fix my reel the right way. I will keep everyone informed of the results.


----------



## conniek (Jun 14, 2007)

well, we are not a warranty center, but a Shimano service center and we specialize in Shimano freshwater baitcasters only. Maybe we can help, been in this biz almost 15 years.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

conniek said:


> well, we are not a warranty center, but a Shimano service center and we specialize in Shimano freshwater baitcasters only. Maybe we can help, been in this biz almost 15 years.


You won't see too many freshwater exclusive reels on this message board.


----------



## reelrprman (Apr 2, 2006)

*reelrprmam*

yeah what was wrong with the service?
Mikes Fishing Reel Repair houston texas


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The situation has been handled from what I have been told.


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

*FTU CAME THROUGH!*

I wanted to close this thread by saying that FTU came through big time! I am VERY PLEASED with the outcome and they have once again earned my loyalty. Once they found out of my continued displeasure they offered several solutions. They even provided pick up and Delivery (Thanks to Andy Packmore!!).

THANKS TO JOEY, ANDY and the FTU team!


----------



## apainter (Jul 1, 2008)

Scott over at Marbugers in sea brook has a guy he works with on the side who can get any parts you need. And he is pretty sharp with any problems you may see. He use to work at FTU. You may just go see him.


----------

